

HTML5 Flappy Bird Clones (12 and counting...) - austinhallock
http://clay.io/play/flappybird

======
austinhallock
I noticed we had quite a few Flappy Bird clone submissions varying from direct
clones to cool variations. I'm sure there are plenty more HTML5 versions of
the game out there as well - these were just the ones developers submitted to
Clay.io. A few have already made their round on HN.

It's interesting to see how the indie scene and game devs in general react to
something like Flappy Bird.

A lot of these unfortunately don't work on mobile devices :/ I'm working to
try and get more folks serious about developing for the mobile web - but it is
a much more difficult task than developing for desktop-only.

